# Length of Stims



## June23 (May 21, 2003)

Dear Peter

I am at CRM Coventry and just had a 2nd failed icsi cycle following 23 days of stimming. If I was to do a flare cycle with cetrotide next time would this shorten the length of time stimming.

I can't think the quality can be that good with all those injections although I transfered a grade 2 and 3.

I am seeing the consultant (you know RK) - who I like cos he tells me very bluntly what I want to know.

I am beginning to wonder whether at 41 should I try a flare cycle or consider DE. I have had children in my 20s so I have had no problems with my womb lining etc..

Help


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

June23 said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I am at CRM Coventry and just had a 2nd failed icsi cycle following 23 days of stimming. If I was to do a flare cycle with cetrotide next time would this shorten the length of time stimming.
> 
> ...


----------

